
Elon Musk: thinking of producing sequel to Thank You for Smoking; for the planet - austengary
http://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/338402827305119744
======
joonix
A mindless musing on twitter is a news submission to HN now. Got it.

~~~
AYBABTME
Let's assume the poster made the submission sarcastically, as a critic of -
some may say* - perhaps observable bias from HN readers to post fanatically
about a few specific hyped-out topics.

Today, 'Elon Musk tweets about trivia'. Tomorrow, 'a Go dev submits a code-
review'.

* I don't hold such beliefs, as I'm a Musk-fan and Go-fan.

------
swalsh
He's also recovering from surgery [1], so take the tweet for what its worth.

[1] <https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/338129661307531264>

~~~
ams6110
Aha. I was thinking he might be turning into another Howard Hughes.

